# Disney's First Black Princess



## Indigowaters (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw this on Yahoo and MSN this morning:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17524865/
http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/2...340194000.html


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw that. I thought it was interesting that they chose a very specific place.

I'm curious to see what kind of story they give her. Disney hasn't been as good lately.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 10, 2007)

aw she looks sooo cute! Can't wait for it to come out


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm so excited i can't wait to see the movie


----------



## jenii (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, thank GOD it's gonna be animated by hand. I was afraid it was gonna be another stupid-ass computer job.

And Maddy looks really cute! I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2007)

aww she's so cute! that's awesome


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 10, 2007)

I am SO excited about this. My girls LOVE Disney Princesses and I prefer the hand drawn animation. Plus, its nice to add another diverse character to the DP group.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Mar 10, 2007)

Cute!
I'm so glad it's hand-drawn! I grew up with that, lol.


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so excited for this because I love the Princess collection (I even have the Princess Mouse ears on my car). I can't wait to see the plot and the animation.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2007)

It is about time!  It sounds like it is going to be such a cute movie.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

That princess looks cute as a button! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is so exciting!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks cute. .Ive been really disappointed with Disney's animated movies for the past 10 years or so. hopefully this one will be better. Although I don't know why it would be. their storylines seem to be lacking . They should hire new writers. .or something.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

I think they do too much animated stuff and not hand drawn stuff. YES DISNEY WE CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE AND IT SUCKS

*humph*

I mean seriously if you look at the stark difference between Beauty and The Beast (Classic), Aladan (Classic), Lion King (Classic) vs. Herculies (what the hell was that?), The Emperors new groove (Please refer to my comment on Herculies) you can see a very stark difference in drawing styles and its bad.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I think they do too much animated stuff and not hand drawn stuff. YES DISNEY WE CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE AND IT SUCKS

*humph*

I mean seriously if you look at the stark difference between Beauty and The Beast (Classic), Aladan (Classic), Lion King (Classic) vs. Herculies (what the hell was that?), The Emperors new groove (Please refer to my comment on Herculies) you can see a very stark difference in drawing styles and its bad._

 
Agreed!

I dont think Ive seen a good animated  Disney Movie Since the Lion King..

Except Cars. which I loved.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 12, 2007)

She looks very pretty in the MSN article above. This was the picture I saw.....






Very antiquated, IMO. Kinda like an animated version of "The Bodyguard", huh?


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2007)

that's very pretty!!! pocahontas was dark as well (more indian then black) and if I remember clearly, she was a princess too right???


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think the problem is with the type of animation that they're doing but the lack of interesting, original stories and good music.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2007)

i think she's cute! i'm glad they're going back to hand drawn for this, hopefully they'll have some brilliantly composed music to matchlike in the old days when i was little.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally back to hand drawn XD

Although I do love the scene in "Beauty and the Beast" where they're dancing in the ballroom... that was done using a computer.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehe Aladdin is still one of my favorite movies...

I still know all the songs =p  I had one of those soundtrack CD's and used to play it ALL the time LOL!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm very happy to hear this news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She's so cute.


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

i hope they make an asian princess soon as well 
(mulan's not a princess!)


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

aww thats so good!!! its about time!!


----------



## TeaCup (Apr 15, 2007)

yay Nawlins!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_that's very pretty!!! Pocahontas was dark as well (more Indian then black) and if I remember clearly, she was a princess too right???_

 
She was Native American, and a chieftain's daughter.  She was christened Rebecca Rolfe upon her marriage.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm really excited about this. Love the idea behind it. I've enjoyed most of Disney's animated features. I visited New Orleans in November, 2004 and it was one of the most beautiful cities I've ever visited. So rich with history and culture. The devastation caused by Hurricane Katrina breaks my heart to this day. I wonder which actress will provide the voice of Maddy? Halle Berry is the first actress that comes to mind. She's great. Looking forward to seeing it! I hope at least some jazz music makes its way into the movie's score.


----------

